# San Francisco Charters



## catnapper (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi,

We are a couple in our 30''s visiting SanFrancisco from the 29th to the 1st or so. We''d like to find some other people, probably another couple , to share a charter with. Maybe one or two days. It would be nice to use the boat as a hotel for one night even for a one day charter. Maybe out of Sausalito would be best. I''m an experienced sailor and a liveaboard in Baltimore. I also have significant experience sailing on SF bay.

Hope to hear from you,

Neil
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Neil;

Just wondered if we might visit sometime in Baltimore. My wife and I have a trailerable 26'' Santana and dream of someday living aboard. We now live in rural VA but get down to Silver Spring & DC occassionally? Sincerely Jim & Barbara


----------

